# It's ALIVE. It's ALIVE well with some Help from Hittman101



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Be Careful when your playing with your Slot Cars.
A new Beast has escaped from it's Cage.
KILLER CAT



























Thanks Hittman101


----------



## Barracuda68 (Dec 21, 2012)

i think those front tires are backwards


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah I slipped them back on right


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

COOL!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I like that bad boy


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

WOW!! That's the cats a$$!!! That is cool. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Bokita (Dec 13, 2010)

*Nice!!*

Harold... if you need pick-up shoes PM me?


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I thought I sent you some shoes!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

meow...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Killer kitty on the loose!!  That looks wicked Harold!! Nice job hittman!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here kitty kitty... I got a try that on something....RM


----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

That is awesome !!


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

That is wild!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'd get a nose bleed driving that thing. Sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

That's a Monster Kitty! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Guess this is another form of Mercury on the rise.



Rob


----------

